
Facebook Exec Gets New Title as 'VP of Integrity' for Less Than a Day - panarky
https://gizmodo.com/facebook-exec-gets-new-title-as-vp-of-integrity-for-les-1833487854
======
panarky
_> they silently edited the post back to 'VP of Product Management'

> 'Why must they be like this?'

> Facebook hasn’t responded to Gizmodo’s request for comment._

This is part of the peculiar "Facebook style" of their public communications.

On the surface, their words appear simple, straightforward and open, as if
there's nothing to hide.

But when you read closely, their words obscure the truth and distort reality.

Quoting myself ->
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19435955](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19435955)

